
Wikipedia's Jimmy Wales creates news service Wikitribune - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-39695767
======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688)

------
DarkContinent
What became of WikiNews?

